# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وام و راههای کم کردن هزینه های دانشگاه ازاد

## Beau

بچه ها میشد لطف کنید هر تجربه ایی که از گرفتن وام یا کم شدن هزینه دانشگاه آزاد و کلا هزینه های دانشگاه ازاد برای پزشکی می دونید اینجا به اشتراک بگذارید.

----------

